# Tamron 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 VC HLD Review - Dustin



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello everyone, I've just polished off my review of the new Tamron 10-24 VC HLD lens. It's an interesting option for APS-C shooters, with the best feature set of any of them: weather sealing, image stabilization, bigger focal range, and a new focus motor that is fast for stills and smooth for video...and allows for real full time manual override (hello, Canon!)

Text Review: http://bit.ly/1024VCDA
Video Review: http://bit.ly/1024VCyt
Image Gallery: http://bit.ly/Tam1024IG


----------



## FECHariot (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks for the Review Dustin. I am going to wait to see what the 6D2 can do, but if that has a 4K crop like the 5d4, I see this lens making its way to me. How does this lens at 15mm on the 6D compare to the 15-30 at 15mm on the 6D? I'm still on the 7D for now so it might be a good transition UWA if it also does well on FF from where the vignetting goes away.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Apr 11, 2017)

FECHariot said:


> Thanks for the Review Dustin. I am going to wait to see what the 6D2 can do, but if that has a 4K crop like the 5d4, I see this lens making its way to me. How does this lens at 15mm on the 6D compare to the 15-30 at 15mm on the 6D? I'm still on the 7D for now so it might be a good transition UWA if it also does well on FF from where the vignetting goes away.





TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> It's an interesting option for APS-C shooters


The 6D has a Full Frame sensor. The APS-C 10-24mm lens should have an extremely strong vignetting on a Full Frame body.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 11, 2017)

JohanCruyff said:


> FECHariot said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the Review Dustin. I am going to wait to see what the 6D2 can do, but if that has a 4K crop like the 5d4, I see this lens making its way to me. How does this lens at 15mm on the 6D compare to the 15-30 at 15mm on the 6D? I'm still on the 7D for now so it might be a good transition UWA if it also does well on FF from where the vignetting goes away.
> ...



It actually only vignettes through 13mm. After that it covers the full frame image circle. Here's a shot taken at 13mm on a 5D Mark IV.


----------



## the.unkle.george (Apr 11, 2017)

The corners are a little soft, and I wonder if you'd have vignetting on one side as the VC shifts the image around.
Looks usable, especially for video.

I have some EF-S glass I'd love to use with my 6d. It's cheaper, lighter, and even with a bit of cropping, good enough in most cases.
:-\


----------



## CapturingLight (Apr 11, 2017)

Dustin,
Thanks for another excellent review. As a owner of the Canon EF-S 10-22 and a 80D this lens is something to consider as an upgrade.

The increase in focal length is nice along with the VC and weather sealing. I would be very interested in your thoughts if this lens would optically be considered an improvement or even equivalent to the 10-22? I would then have to consider if moving to a 3ed party lens was something I was willing to venture.

I should mention I have been relatively happy with the 10-22, my biggest complain is I have to be careful shooting groups of people at the extreme wide end as the barrel distortion seems to be too much for lightroom to correct and leaves people looking rather unflattering (especially towards the edges).


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 12, 2017)

CapturingLight said:


> Dustin,
> Thanks for another excellent review. As a owner of the Canon EF-S 10-22 and a 80D this lens is something to consider as an upgrade.
> 
> The increase in focal length is nice along with the VC and weather sealing. I would be very interested in your thoughts if this lens would optically be considered an improvement or even equivalent to the 10-22? I would then have to consider if moving to a 3ed party lens was something I was willing to venture.
> ...



I owned the 10-22 for several years when I shot crop exclusively, but it has been too long. I don't really have a frame of reference for comparing sharpness other than comparing random photos, which isn't really accurate. I do believe distortion and CA are better controlled on the more modern Tamron, but can't really say if absolute resolution is better.

P.S. It's always pretty dangerous putting people close to the edge of a wide angle frame. If possible, leave some room and crop.


----------



## Sharlin (Apr 12, 2017)

CapturingLight said:


> I should mention I have been relatively happy with the 10-22, my biggest complain is I have to be careful shooting groups of people at the extreme wide end as the barrel distortion seems to be too much for lightroom to correct and leaves people looking rather unflattering (especially towards the edges).



I don't think what you're seeing is barrel distortion - it's simply perspective distortion caused by the extreme wide field of view, an inevitable result of rectilinearly projecting a wideangle three-dimensional scene on a flat two-dimensional plane. There's nothing to be done about it except maybe switching to a fisheye lens which obviously has its own drawbacks.


----------

